# organic food from China?



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

OMG!!!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

WOW!!!
But then why should we be surprised that another corporation is trying to deceive the masses.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

you've got to be kidding! 

unreal. grow your own!!!!


----------



## AlterCow (Mar 8, 2010)

lhalfcent said:


> you've got to be kidding!
> 
> unreal. grow your own!!!!


That's the best quality control, for sure. If you cannot grow everything then seek a local product that you can verify as organic.

It is amazing how this nation has killed our agragarian productivity. Since WWII American farms have sharply declined in numbers. :scratch:


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Organic is not a Synonym for local. We live in a buyer beware economy. If your not checking you labels no one tricked you. You tricked yourself. If people had been paying attention it never would have happened.


----------



## AlterCow (Mar 8, 2010)

No, you are right it isn't, but I did say seek a local product that you can verify is organic. In the communities I have and do live in there are local farms you can visit and see how they conduct their farming techniques. I am happy to say that there are a lot of small farms (relative to corporate farms) that are very straightforward in their practices and are willing to share their process with the consumer. 

Empirical evidence trumps a label any day of the week.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Half the pepper and tomatoe seeds I looked at this year for my garden had origin China in small lettering on the back of the package.  Scrutinize Livingston Seed Co. The school Mrs. Sailaway teaches at has a food sale to raise money, the case of asparagras we bought said procuct of China in small letters, burried on the back.


----------



## twolilfishies (Dec 6, 2009)

The fact that a store is called whole foods and sells packaged crap is just plain funny. Those stores should be all local growers of organic produce!
Tsk tsk..Im excited for the summer so I can go to the farmers market every weekend and get stuff I cant be bothered to grow myself!
I want to start raising rabbits for meat too :sssh: I dont want my vegan husband to hear,LOL


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have two markets within walkin' distance of my work, and, in the summer time I will walk over and get fresh vegies. The year 'round weekend farmer's market (Crossroads) is another one that I will goto for fresh baking, meat, vegies, etc.

With Easter comin' up, I can go and purchase my fill of Paska-bread (literal translation, EasterBread). Its almost as good as my grandma's paska, but, with her being buried, she can't make it for me anymore, and, I haven't found out who got all her recipes. The recipes that I have tried never seem to be right either ...


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> I have two markets within walkin' distance of my work, and, in the summer time I will walk over and get fresh vegies. The year 'round weekend farmer's market (Crossroads) is another one that I will goto for fresh baking, meat, vegies, etc.
> 
> With Easter comin' up, I can go and purchase my fill of Paska-bread (literal translation, EasterBread). Its almost as good as my grandma's paska, but, with her being buried, she can't make it for me anymore, and, I haven't found out who got all her recipes. The recipes that I have tried never seem to be right either ...


There is one ingredient that your grandmother used that you can't duplicate, her love.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

bunkerbob said:


> There is one ingredient that your grandmother used that you can't duplicate, her love.


Please - you are bringin' tears to my eyes ... I still miss her so much, even after so many years.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> Please - you are bringin' tears to my eyes ... I still miss her so much, even after so many years.


Yea, me too. No not yours; mine.  She's been gone since '99 and there is so much I could have learned from her.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I know what you mean there Joe. My grandma passed away a couple weeks after my brother got married and a few days before my poppa turned 50. My dad didn't get a 50th party - no one really could handle it.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Easterbread????????? Paska-bread ???

You can't stop there ... I want a recipe. 

Sorry ... off OP but I had to ask.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

AlterCow said:


> No, you are right it isn't, but I did say seek a local product that you can verify is organic. In the communities I have and do live in there are local farms you can visit and see how they conduct their farming techniques. I am happy to say that there are a lot of small farms (relative to corporate farms) that are very straightforward in their practices and are willing to share their process with the consumer.
> 
> Empirical evidence trumps a label any day of the week.


I was referring to the actual clip. The were treating organic and local as synonyms.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

I absolutely refuse to eat anything that comes from China or Mexico. That being said I go to the farmers market. They only let you sell what you grow.


----------

